# BMQ Oct 30th - whos all going. reg force @ st-jean



## knoxville (8 Oct 2006)

Ill be heading there on the 30th, just curious to whom else will be joining. good luck boys and girls


----------



## Mayhem911 (8 Oct 2006)

Thats my start date too, its coming up fast. I'm outta Ottawa, how about you?


----------



## knoxville (8 Oct 2006)

check ur msg mayhem


----------



## Kodiack99 (21 Oct 2006)

I also leave on the 29th,from Halifax NS.NESOP is my trade.


----------



## Mayhem911 (21 Oct 2006)

Maybe I'll see you there Kodiak99. Its coming up fast though.....


----------



## knoxville (23 Oct 2006)

6 days!!


----------



## Mayhem911 (24 Oct 2006)

Yep, and now I'm sick as a dog......damm I dont need this, the week before BMQ. Better me then you though.....lol


----------



## knoxville (24 Oct 2006)

haha sucka .. i bet you got it from me at the swearing in


----------



## Mayhem911 (24 Oct 2006)

ya thanks for that.


----------



## Kodiack99 (26 Oct 2006)

Only a couple of days left now!How you are feeling better Mayhem


----------



## Mayhem911 (26 Oct 2006)

yep, 3 days.....lol No I dont feel that much better yet. What a horible time to get sick, no runs all week. Its probably gonna take me a few days just to feek back to normal. Oh well, like I said better me then you.....lol I still have a ton of stuff to do. I still need some things on my list, security form. lol I havent done too much this wk, gonna have to double time it today and tomorrow. Thats enough complaining out of me .....promise. How about you? are you all set? Have you been able to get any runs in?


----------



## Kodiack99 (26 Oct 2006)

I got my Bio letter done ,security form done,gotta pick up a few of my list items today.Same as you Ive been a little under the weather but Ive tried to keep up my other pt up,just cant see myself doing the run until tomorrow.Im going out to see about getting a cell phone to cut costs on the long distance calls,maybe a pay as you go type phone so I dont have to wait in line for calls.......Drink lots of juice and try to keep your appetite up.The nerves are kicking in and Im having trouble sleeping as well....Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mayhem911 (26 Oct 2006)

I was awake untill 2 30 3 00 last night for no good reason at all. I'm going crazy over here.....lol but I cant show it, cause if the lady knows I'm starting to get worked up........ then she'll really go off the deep end. lol Thats whats great about this site.


----------



## gnome123 (26 Oct 2006)

Congrads. What you guys applying for? If you don't mind me asking....


----------



## Mayhem911 (26 Oct 2006)

I dont mind at all. Infantry, Reg force.


----------



## Kodiack99 (26 Oct 2006)

NES OP Navy Reg Force.


----------



## club foot (26 Oct 2006)

Reg Force Arty


----------



## knoxville (28 Oct 2006)

Leaving tomorrow boys. hope you all have your shit ready to go.

Combat engineer. reg force


----------



## Kodiack99 (28 Oct 2006)

Im all ready,flight leaves at 06:30,arrive at Montreal at 07:10.I look forward to meeting my Army.ca bretheren.


----------



## knoxville (28 Oct 2006)

flight? shit. im driving down. good luck with the flight dude


----------



## gnome123 (31 Oct 2006)

Good luck with BMQ... Hopefully ill be their soon for Infantry Reg.


----------

